# Kooks headers and catted mids



## bridogr1 (Mar 29, 2011)

I am about to get kooks headers with kooks catted mids installed. Can I buy an H-pipe to get installed at the same time? Or is this something a muffler shop can fabricate?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

You can either have it fabbed, or you can purchase one. You can get the stainless spintech H for about $300ish or you can get the mild steel Stolenfox H for like $100.

Tough to say if fabbed is going to be cheaper.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

My fabbed H-pipe was $50 total.


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

BWinc said:


> My fabbed H-pipe was $50 total.


now i am confused, i asked summit racing if i needed something extra, like h pipe(that was needed for borla for my trans am and the mechanic made by hand for a cost of 1000dollar!!!!) when i bought Kooks headers and catted mids, i told them I already had corsta sport catback on and they said that is all that is needed, just plug and play now 

were about to turn my stuff into the mechanic in a week(which said it would take atleast 8hours to put on) so I wanted to check how many hours this work would take and I found this thread

so what is the deal?, must i throw away my savings on an h pipe and install the headers next year `?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Most headers you have to by the matching mids to go with. The mids commonly come with an H or X pipe. This system will bolt directly to a stock or aftermarket catback.


----------



## Belnick (Mar 24, 2011)

thx 

if i just had access to a luft i could have checked it or even tried.putting them on my self


----------

